# British Open - Small dog at Crufts - poodle win!



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Fantastic little dog!

Agility - British Open - Small Dog Winner - Crufts 2012 - YouTube


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Cracking little dog! Margaret Pennington, well known in Agility here, has recently got herself a miniature parti poodle - I suspect they are rapidly becoming the small dog of choice for serious competitors!


----------

